# Do woman want alpha males or beta males?



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

woman want biscuit, yummy biscuit.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I prefer alfalfa.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, you're oversimplifying the issue, but nobody wants some shy nervous dude that acts like a scared girl.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

This is not how I would define Alpha and Beta. What you have here is a guy with low-confidence vs a guy with high-confidence. Of course the woman would rather have the guy with high-confidence. The thing is confidence is something that can be learned. So any guy of any variety of looks can show confidence.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Many women want a man who is outgoing, with confidence, ambition and a good conversationalists. At least according to most dating profiles i come across? No doubt it goes deeper than that for a lot of women too. Thankfully there are some of them who enjoy more introverted men.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> Well, you're oversimplifying the issue, but nobody wants some shy nervous dude that acts like a scared girl.


But guys can also be shy and be nervous and have SA and low self-esteem. Its unfair to demand that guys should have no flaws.

Why is it only okay for girls to be like this?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Many women want a man who is outgoing, with confidence, ambition and a good conversationalists. At least according to most dating profiles i come across? No doubt it goes deeper than that for a lot of women too. Thankfully there are some of them who enjoy more introverted men.


No woman on earth like beta-males. Even if they think that their guy is a Beta, he is not.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> This is not how I would define Alpha and Beta. What you have here is a guy with low-confidence vs a guy with high-confidence. Of course the woman would rather have the guy with high-confidence. The thing is confidence is something that can be learned. So any guy of any variety of looks can show confidence.


On the other hand, guys dont care if a woman have low self-esteem. Its unfair that we guys must have great self-esteem.

SA-guys have no hope.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

probably offline said:


> I prefer alfalfa.


Med tanke på att du själv har SA så ska du nog tagga ner med kraven. Kvinnor har för mycket krav. Men vi män ska tydligen acceptera allt...


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

ljubo said:


> On the other hand, *guys dont care if a woman have low self-esteem. *Its unfair that we guys must have great self-esteem.
> 
> SA-guys have no hope.


That's not necessarily true. A person can be shy/reserved and still be a confident person. That's what people with social anxiety need to work on.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ljubo said:


> Med tanke på att du själv har SA så ska du nog tagga ner med kraven. Kvinnor har för mycket krav. Men vi män ska tydligen acceptera allt...


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

ljubo said:


> Woman have it so much more eazy when it comes to dating & sex.
> 
> They can live at home and be shy and have SA and be virgin and still get laid and get a bf.


It's how the world works. There's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

woman want you to stop projecting your insecurities onto them as if it's their fault that they don't want to date you because you're either category one or two and not just a victim of life's random circumstances


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

They want the alpha.........if I was a girl I would want the alpha too.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Men are only either alpha or beta like women are only either complete b*tches or delicate lady-like flowers.

Too much SAS in this thread.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

sorry, not into greeks


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Wouldn't you feel beta if you wore a pink shirt like the dude in that drawing? Dude needs a wife beater to get his manhood going.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bad baby said:


> sorry, not into greeks


Is this thread Greek alphabetist?

What about the Gammas? Deltas? Epsilons?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is this thread Greek alphabetist?
> 
> What about the Gammas? Deltas? Epsilons?


gamma delta epsilon? hmm im not familiar with that frat...


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

who's to say Mr. Beta didn't just emerge from a frozen lake? maybe he's actually the alpha and the alpha, who's been lounging in the sun, doesn't know it. what about that? yeeah. Take that, Mr. Alpha special tee shirt pants. 
Now which one would women choose?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Women don't want a shy asocial freak like me. They wont some outstanding, handsome, extrovert that will pound a guys face in just for looking at their girl.

Where are all of those "shy and gamer girls" that this forum keeps bringing up? They must be as rare as us.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Omegas are clearly superior.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

mentoes said:


> Omegas are clearly superior.


Heh








I didn't know the other 3 existed until now


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> It's how the world works. There's nothing you can do about it.


You have no idea how it feels to know that i will never get love and have sex. Its heartbreaking.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

sio said:


> Heh
> 
> I didn't know the other 3 existed until now[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> Men are only either alpha or beta like women are only either complete b*tches or delicate lady-like flowers.
> 
> Too much SAS in this thread.


Stick around and see, maybe there will be introspection and productive thinking.










Edit: Getting serious: I think @Ignopius had a good point that confidence comes in different kinds. Having a whiny and entitled attitude instead of saying we can work on ourselves and not everyone will like us, will not get very far in general except maybe on the surface, like for some celebrities.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

sio said:


> Heh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They pretty much got everything wrong. Especially the beta.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I swear I'm not a hipster, but I might be a Gamma.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

probably offline said:


> I prefer alfalfa.


LMFAO! rip my keyboard and monitor.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

ljubo said:


>


I don't think anyone likes the type of people on the right. Not to be mean or anything but when im around people like that i feel like im around a baby, like a literal baby, and i hate babies.

I'm a very insecure, quiet, timid person but even i try to have some kind of spine....

I had a friend like that in high school, we were friends but i still felt kinda bad how everyone just took advantage of him and he never said anything about it.


----------



## AntiSocialGuy (Jun 18, 2013)

Samus said:


> Because obviously you'll find examples of women who like some men who "avoid eye contact, slouch, have a closed body language, and make themselves small". Because that's never all there is to a person. Just like I have no interest in many guys who fit your alpha profile.


Honestly,i never met a woman willing to forgive those traits,nor my friends did.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

sio said:


> Heh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up w some γ-rays baby


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

Why would I want to choose between arrogance and insecurity? Can't I have a little of both?

anyway women don't seem to be subject to that silly binary nearly as often as men so thankfully I don't have to choose one or the other


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ljubo said:


> Woman have it so much more eazy when it comes to dating & sex.
> 
> *They can live at home and be shy and have SA and be virgin and still get laid and get a bf*.


I don't know - that sounds a bit tricky to me. How do they manage to be a virgin and get laid at the same time?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

don said:


> I don't know - that sounds a bit tricky to me. *How do they manage to be a virgin and get laid at the same time?*


Ask @Imbored21

He seems to be the expert in that area.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ljubo said:


> You have no idea how it feels to know that i will never get love and have sex. Its heartbreaking.


Your life doesn't have to be like that. There are ways to make things a bit easier - like medication and/or therapy for example. Don't give up.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Ask @Imbored21
> 
> He seems to be the expert in that area.


Hahaha - so you noticed too? I thought I was imagining things.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bad baby said:


> gamma delta epsilon? hmm im not familiar with that frat...


Those are just the third, fourth, and fifth letters of the Greek alphabet, not a fraternity.

Sixth is Zeta, Seventh is Eta, Eighth is Theta, Ninth is Iota......down to 24th Omega.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

I would of thought alpha, but there are woman who prefer beta just fewer.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Those are just the third, fourth, and fifth letters of the Greek alphabet, not a fraternity.
> 
> Sixth is Zeta, Seventh is Eta, Eighth is Theta, Ninth is Iota......down to 24th Omega.


ugh THX FOR RUINING MY JOKE BLUD :bah


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Greek letters are so overrated! Maybe I've had too many math classes, call me a hater.

We should totally go with the Roman alphabet, that way we have 27 ways of randomly categorizing people and this way the pool of choices is wider so you can proudly say you're a "G male" since you have a lot of guys beneath you. Totally wouldn't want to be an "F male" though.

Seriously, people like to put labels on everything. Personality is too strongly connected with your experiences so assigning it a label like that is pointless since something could change anytime so you become more or less "alpha", since that's the human ideal apparently.


----------



## WhiteKitty (Jun 4, 2014)

Any guy could be just a bit more confident or self-respectful if they dressed the part and lived it a bit more (not slobs, showered more, ate less garbage "food", used some deoderant?) and were proud of something they do well at, while hopefully having also some real-life skills (I like being a gamer myself, but I get that being a gamer doesn't pay my bills unless I'm pro) and stop wishing they were muscle trainers....that said, girls don't want a guy who actually acts like a girl, if they did, they would you know...date a girl. I agree this is far too simpliefied...Alpha is more like bossy, or leader or dominant....it doesn't mean the rest of the guys aren't confident, able to boss a person around or be rude, or have some self-respect.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

WhiteKitty said:


> Any guy could be just a bit more confident or self-respectful if they dressed the part and lived it a bit more (not slobs, showered more, ate less garbage "food", used some deoderant?) and were proud of something they do well at, while hopefully having also some real-life skills


Uhm, with all that stuff, you're already excluding more than half of the male population on Earth.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

sio said:


> Heh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That gamma tho. Phwoaaar.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bad baby said:


> ugh THX FOR RUINING MY JOKE BLUD :bah


You're welcome.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Getting a girl should be the last thing on the right guy's mind anyway. What he needs is a parka and some insulating body fat.


----------



## WhiteKitty (Jun 4, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Uhm, with all that stuff, you're already excluding more than half of the male population on Earth.


Well....some basic hygiene and eating more than just fast food is sort of like 101 of getting anywhere in life as a mature adult, that is a min req of really anything in life...if a guy avoids these basic responsibilities by choice when he is given or owns the tools, it's his own fault. Sadly, many stereotypical geeky guys avoid this...there were 3 somewhat near me at a train station, and their B.O was like they had been digging in garbage..but were obviously NOT homeless.....just too lazy.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

don said:


> I don't know - that sounds a bit tricky to me. How do they manage to be a virgin and get laid at the same time?


 Schrodinger's virginity - it's a new scientific discovery


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

ljubo said:


> Woman have it so much more eazy when it comes to dating & sex.
> 
> They can live at home and be shy and have SA and be virgin and still get laid and get a bf.


Thanks, gender roles.



don said:


> I don't know - that sounds a bit tricky to me. How do they manage to be a virgin and get laid at the same time?


They take it in their butts.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

sio said:


> Heh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, cool, I'm not a Beta after all, I'm actually a gamma..... Wait, that means I'm in the same category as hipsters and edgy teens. F***.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep, Gamma.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm so judging by that chart I penetrate electromagnetic radiation. SWEET!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

crimeclub said:


> What's the category called for people that try to fit 3.5 million people into 4 categories?
> 
> Oh, 'Idiot'.


Exactly what I was thinking as I clicked on the thread title.


----------



## Seiyoku (Aug 14, 2015)

I'd assume women want a man that doesn't treat them like garbage but also doesn't think of himself as garbage.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I think this alpha/beta crap is made up by men who don't understand social interaction on any deeper level. Women don't really see the world that way. Even what you often assume are good characteristics not everyone wants on the same level. I'd hate to be with someone who was all that ambitious. I'd probably want to stab them after a few months. My lifestyle is laid back even if that means not rich.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

this is offensive to deodorants


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Neither. I want a guy that doesnt care about social status , can have intelligent conversation and dotes on me.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> What's the category called for people that try to fit 3.5 billion people into 4 categories?
> 
> Oh, 'Idiot'.


There were 5 categories


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

don said:


> Your life doesn't have to be like that. There are ways to make things a bit easier - like medication and/or therapy for example. Don't give up.


My life is over. I have nothing to live for. Society have too much demands on guys. We must be this and that and that and that. No chance a woman could accept me for who i am. Not even woman on this kind of forums wants a beta-male.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Ultimately women want someone who can love them properly. The best alphas are a mix of beta too. Don't abandon your beta to get the chick otherwise you'll become a hollow douche. Hold onto your beta like you hold onto your pants, eventually you'll get the girl, cause your alpha will sprout up in its own unique, non-tv stereotype way


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ljubo said:


> My life is over. I have nothing to live for. Society have too much demands on guys. We must be this and that and that and that. No chance a woman could accept me for who i am. Not even woman on this kind of forums wants a beta-male.


That's not true. There are so many women out there - you need to give them a chance. You also need to give yourself a chance - learn how to believe in yourself a bit more.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Samus said:


> Why are you asking what women want if you're so convinced you already know ?
> 
> That's circular logic, you're defining beta-males as : "the guys no women want" and *then *you're able to say that no women want them. Well, yeah.
> 
> ...


Poor Beta is going to catch the sniffles. lol


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah, 50 % beta 50 % alpha might work. But to bad im stuck for life with my beta mind and body.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

We all know the answer. Why even ask?


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

visualkeirockstar said:


> We all know the answer. Why even ask?


A girl already said they don't see guys in this black & white way earlier in the thread. Maybe focus less on being alpha or beta and more time focusing on having a genuine, natural, organic free-flowing exchange of words. You know, a conversation that doesn't come from the genitals and end at the breasts (pardon the inappropriate and unintentional insinuation here). A conversation based on a common interest or even a single thought that doesn't involve banging.

This alpha beta business comes from being overly focused on sex, which is natural when we hadn't ever had sex, but it's getting us nowhere, absolutely nowhere. try to sidestep the obsession a bit and then you'll get exactly what you've been after all along and it will be that much more fantastic too.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

don said:


> That's not true. There are so many women out there - you need to give them a chance. You also need to give yourself a chance - learn how to believe in yourself a bit more.


All woman have dffrent taste and personality - yes. But at one thing they think the same and that is about beta-males like me. They find us gross. Not even woman like me want guys like me. Its the truth, read the answers from females in this thread and other threads.

Why should i belive in myself, the gender roles, genes, and society rules cant be changed.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ljubo said:


> All woman have dffrent taste and personality - yes. But at one thing they think the same and that is about beta-males like me. They find us gross. Not even woman like me want guys like me. Its the truth, read the answers from females in this thread and other threads.
> 
> *Why should i belive in myself, the gender roles, genes, and society rules cant be changed.*


Of course you should believe in yourself. Don't listen to all the crap on the media - and no-one is all alpha or all-beta, whatever the hell that means. I can't believe anyone would actually believe this stuff tbh.

This site is great in that there are lots of people your age - male and female. And they all have anxiety problems - except for the occasional troll who soon gets kicked off. I'm sure not all of the girls on here are looking for some over-confident "alpha" guy. To think that would just be silly.

Maybe a therapist could help you with your self-esteem issues?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Women are attracted to alpha men for obvious reasons. At the end of the day, people are going to go for someone that stimulates their sex organs. Unfortunately, the beta male just doesn't cut it. Some women can separate their mind from their genitals and pick a beta over an alpha if he is truly a better choice, but it takes a strong willed woman. Most will not be able to.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

***Some posts have been removed for personal attacks and who has it worse. If that trend continues then the thread will be closed or deleted. Also if people frequently post comments in foreign languages then they will receive warnings for spam.***


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

You can't frequently post in another language? Wouldn't that make sense to do it if both used it as their first language? It'd be easier for them to converse and get their message across. Then again I understand the need not to.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

livetolovetolive said:


> Ultimately women want someone who can love them properly. The best alphas are a mix of beta too. Don't abandon your beta to get the chick otherwise you'll become a hollow douche. Hold onto your beta like you hold onto your pants, eventually you'll get the girl, cause your alpha will sprout up in its own unique, non-tv stereotype way


If you wear a belt you don't have to hold onto your pants.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Omega male checking in


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Blakey said:


> You can't frequently post in another language? Wouldn't that make sense to do it if both used it as their first language? It'd be easier for them to converse and get their message across. Then again I understand the need not to.


We aren't to know if the posts are violating the rules and translating all the time is not really part of a moderators duties.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I want a good guy.

I want a guy who will be there for me when I'm sick.
I want a guy who has a job and can take care of himself.
I want a guy who respects others.
I want a guy who is mature and level-headed.
I want a guy who doesn't have a temper.
I want a guy who will love me unconditionally.
I want a guy who doesn't take himself too seriously.
I want a guy who makes me laugh uncontrollably (I can name a few other things I'd like for him to make me do uncontrollably as well )
I want a guy who doesn't have a complex.
I want a guy who doesn't only like me for how I look.
I want a guy who takes care of himself and puts some effort.
I want a guy who doesn't have ill intentions.
I want a guy who is witty and intelligent.
I want...

Lol. I want a lot of things. I don't care what label society puts on him, I don't care if he's blonde or brunette; light-skinned or dark-skinned; monoracial or mixed; I care about his values and how he treats me.

There are a lot of men who are interested in me and 95% of them are not worth a damn or a moment of my time because I deserve a man who will treat me with respect and dignity and most men (sorry to say) have malovent intentions.

Most men do not care about women, they only care about their needs and satisfying their desires. I'm looking for a man who will not behave like 75 men before him and act like a jerk, a child, or an a**hole. I'm getting better with distinguishing these men. But mainly the two categories that exist are the GOOD and the BAD and the BAD are a dime a dozen. Just like men refer to hot women as dime pieces, I view them just the same way only I judge them by their character.

Ok, and their eyes :lol


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm just going to go lesbian.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

In a Lonely Place said:


> lol yeah, this is you


I like the measure of good faith you have in your own gender.

Yes because there are a LOT of bad guys in this world (I would know) but in the midst of all this scum and dirt, there is light in the horizon. I have seen it myself -not too often, but it exists and I am hopeful.

-forever hopeful


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

So many bitter foreveralonevirgins on this site who instead of trying to make an effort to improve themselves would rather blame society and women for their lack of relationships.

Hey OP, tell us how many women you talk to in a week, excluding family members and cashiers and waitress and the like. In fact, not even just OP. All the forever alones go ahead and tell us how many women you talk to.


----------



## Radekk (Aug 12, 2015)

Kanova said:


> Hey OP, tell us how many women you talk to in a week, excluding family members and cashiers and waitress and the like. In fact, not even just OP. All the forever alones go ahead and tell us how many women you talk to.


Calm down man. You can have an opinion just from observing, everyone has different experience. Now tell me how would you talk to women you dont know, do you like starting conversation with random girls in the streets??


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Radekk said:


> Calm down man. You can have an opinion just from observing, everyone has different experience. Now tell me how would you talk to women you dont know, do you like starting conversation with random girls in the streets??


Depends if I was looking for a girlfriend or not. But if I truly was, I would rather meet them at gatherings or at places my hobbies are. You know, meet a woman with similar interests to me, instead of blaming others. I mean all the guys here blaming women for not wanting "beta" males when they never actually talk to any girl, so how the hell do they even know?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Kanova said:


> So many bitter foreveralonevirgins on this site who instead of trying to make an effort to improve themselves would rather blame society and women for their lack of relationships.
> 
> Hey OP, tell us how many women you talk to in a week, excluding family members and cashiers and waitress and the like. In fact, not even just OP. All the forever alones go ahead and tell us how many women you talk to.


The reason why some of us are FO is because we physically cannot speak to females.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

calichick said:


> I want a good guy.
> 
> I want a guy who will be there for me when I'm sick.
> I want a guy who has a job and can take care of himself.
> ...


You better hope this guy isn't as perfect as you say he needs to be or I highly, highly doubt he'll want to stick around after picking your brain hearing and hearing about how damn sexy you think you are. He better have a complex or two, which to me doesn't make him any less of a good guy, but if he's this goood guy, yeah I'll just stop. :wink2: Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Nah, just people, no such thing as the perfect person.


No one said anything about being perfect. Perfect is only relative in the sense of the word.

The only distinguishing quality for me is whether he is "good-hearted" or "bad-hearted".


----------



## Radekk (Aug 12, 2015)

All of this is irrelevant if you can not even meet women. If you can then you can start solving BS.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Yajyklis10 said:


> You better hope this guy isn't as perfect as you say he needs to be or I highly, highly doubt he'll want to stick around after picking your brain hearing and hearing about how damn sexy you think you are. He better have a complex or two, which to me doesn't make him any less of a good guy, but if he's this goood guy, yeah I'll just stop. :wink2: Good luck in your hunt.


i would be OK if he thought he was sexy as well.

Because I think the first step to a healthy self-esteem is loving yourself only after which you can find love in others. So if he did a dance in front of the mirror every night shaking his booty, I would not be opposed to that. As long as he can look after mine as well :lol


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I feel like people (especially the guys here) are focused on the wrong things when it comes to dating. To me the important question you should ask is "What do I want in a partner?" and build from there. You're only stressing yourself when you try to be the man women want over the man you want to be.

Even if there most women want a confident guy who does X,Y & Z is irrelevant to me...unless you want to be with as many women as possible. Even then, being your own person will probably grant you more success with the opposite sex than trying to fit some mold that isn't you.

Being genuine is attractive. Not every girl is going to be into you, but I do strongly believe that there are girls who will accept you as you are and I'm not one of those overly positive people. Just have enough experience to believe its true


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

calichick said:


> I want a good guy.
> 
> I want a guy who will be there for me when I'm sick.
> I want a guy who has a job and can take care of himself.
> ...


Sounds like a hassle.

I want a girl who doesn't subject me to an arbitrary laundry list of demands...


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Peighton said:


> I'm just going to go lesbian.


That is a valid option.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

iCod said:


> The reason why some of us are FO is because we physically cannot speak to females.


I don't know what FO means, but I am pretty sure you are physically able to talk to women. Your vocal cords work and you are able to form words. Just you don't, so you can't hardly blame others or women for not wanting you if you don't even pursue them. How would you even find a girl that would like you if she never sees you. But that's right, you don't even want a girlfriend so no biggy I guess.



In a Lonely Place said:


> WHAT?
> 
> Can't read that, can you make it bigger please!


I made it bigger so it would stand out, because I don't think any of the perma virgins actually talked to any women so there isn't a way they would know what they like.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

i want theta males


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Staticnz said:


> Sounds like a hassle.


It is. Imagine the amount of dirt I have to deal with on a daily basis.

Dirty, dirty, dirty men. Dime a dozen.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Kanova said:


> So many bitter foreveralonevirgins on this site who instead of trying to make an effort to improve themselves would rather blame society and women for their lack of relationships.
> 
> Hey OP, tell us how many women you talk to in a week, excluding family members and cashiers and waitress and the like. In fact, not even just OP. All the forever alones go ahead and tell us how many women you talk to.


Well I talk to my counselor...

That's more than the number of men I talk to in a week. My brain doesn't really work when around people, so I'm not sure how you fix that. Because I literally cannot form words.

Not all of us can be calichick. Poor, poor calichick.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

calichick said:


> Staticnz said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a hassle.
> ...


Well I think we would be a good match!

But criteria no. 235 on my own list of requirements is 'can't post on a forum under a name starting with the letter 'c''.

So...so near yet so far eh. :-(


----------



## Corey994 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ever heard the term Omega male? It means a guy who is reserved but really confident. So he doesn't really feel like he needs to be social all the time to get people to like him. I think part of being alpha male is that theyre really social. Introverted people are confident too but of course its less about small talk and more about deeper subjects.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Women would feel better towards an outgoing guy. Not saying that shy people are not friendly. I know they want to be, but if a woman is shy, she would want to spend time around someone who will slowly get her to come out of her shell. If a shy woman deals with another shy person, then of course there will be complications involved. Who's going to make the move and pretty much everything else. You know what they say. Opposites attract and that's the beauty of it. Extroverts being together would be something I imagine as chaos.


----------



## Hideki (Jan 1, 2014)

I think it's pretty obvious that women want the alpha male. It's why I'll be alone forever.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I think the problem with this question is that it's completely loaded, and well, loaded with b.s. so to speak if we want to use this classification. It's kind of like asking, "So do you like winners or losers? Cuz if you like winners, well you're either down on your luck OR you won't like me." Um.. can I just pick one without judging the other please? Just once


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Staticnz said:


> But criteria no. 235 on my own list of requirements is 'can't post on a forum under a name starting with the letter 'c''.


Us c-words are pretty crazy.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

'C-words'? That's offensive! You are BANI-SHED!!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Kanova said:


> So many bitter foreveralonevirgins on this site who instead of trying to make an effort to improve themselves would rather blame society and women for their lack of relationships.
> 
> Hey OP, tell us how many women you talk to in a week, excluding family members and cashiers and waitress and the like. In fact, not even just OP. All the forever alones go ahead and tell us how many women you talk to.


It seems like the only people that follow this alpha beta class are guys that can't get laid.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

nubly said:


> It seems like the only people that follow this alpha beta class are guys that can't get laid.


It's because they find it easy to use as an excuse.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

nubly said:


> It seems like the only people that follow this alpha beta class are guys that can't get laid.


Yes.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

nubly said:


> It seems like the only people that follow this alpha beta class are guys that can't get laid.


That's not true. It's also used by "dating gurus" marketing e-books and seminars to guys that can't get laid.


----------



## ElraOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Is this thinking actually for real? Tell me that you're just joking around, and at least don't view things this way IRL


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Stop being so agreeable people!!!!


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I think this thread needs a "Do men want alpha women or beta women?" counterpart.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

I''l have neither, thanks


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Kanova said:


> So many bitter foreveralonevirgins on this site who instead of trying to make an effort to improve themselves would rather blame society and women for their lack of relationships.
> 
> Hey OP, tell us how many women you talk to in a week, excluding family members and cashiers and waitress and the like. In fact, not even just OP. All the forever alones go ahead and tell us how many women you talk to.


Well, women do want a confident man with social status that is not very ugly, and nothing wrong with wanting that.

Since i cant fix myself, there is no hope to ever find a GF. It would be nice if some women could love me for who i am and accept me. But what hinders them? Becuse they dont want to (gender-roles, biology etc) and what society says. Nobody wants to be with an very ugly man who has no social skills and no social status. I cant force a women to like me. I cant change the gender-roles, biology and society rules.

About talking to women, i never talk to them. Only on internet, but it never goes well. Im too boring, too awkward and too ugly.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm charlie Male


----------



## ElraOne (Aug 18, 2015)

woman want babby. babby is formed with alpha male, dus woman want alpha


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i am a woman and i want a pony


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

There's a lot of wrong information floating around here, and it's because of confusion over the terms.

First, the classification into alpha, beta, etc. is perfectly legitimate. It is simply a classification based on the trivial fact that people are not the same, and therefore they naturally fall along a spectrum of popularity / social status. It is obvious that some people are highly popular and have a lot of social connections, while others are very unpopular and have very little social connections. Thus you can classify people into various levels _defined_ by their social status.

However, having only alpha and beta is too simplistic. The system that I normally use has 5 levels (alpha, beta, gamma, delta, epsilon), as described below. The chart that someone posted before is kind of all over the place, and doesn't use a consistent criterion to classify people, and so is inadequate. A lot of other classifications that people throw around have the same kind of deficiencies. My classification scheme is based on objectively measurable social status, and therefore is not subject to ambiguity.

Another source of confusion is that there are two different aspects of a classification: descriptive and predictive. A descriptive scheme merely sorts people according to their observable social status, without postulating any theory about what caused them to have that particular status. A predictive scheme gives specific predictions about what factors will cause a person to have a particular social status. A descriptive scheme cannot be wrong, since it just consists of definitions. A predictive scheme can be wrong, since it predicts things about the world.

Anyway, my scheme below is a descriptive scheme, but for each category (alpha, beta, gamma, delta, epsilon) I've also included predictions about what type of traits they tend to have, which I think are reasonable. (These predictions are really only applicable to males, because I don't know enough about female social dynamics to make similar predictions for females. I will need to continue my studies of females in the wild.)
*
Alpha:* highest social level, highly desired, popular, many friends, get the most desirable girlfriends easily; almost no chance of social anxiety
*Beta:* not the highest, but has decent popularity among non-alphas, has decent dating life; may include some popular or good-looking nerds at the lowest level of beta; may have social anxiety, but usually only mild or moderate, especially among mid to high beta
*Gamma:* not popular, but has at least a small group of friends and acceptable social life, dating life is maybe average but with limited options; many are nerds and geeks who are socially average; social anxiety possible, with a range of severity
*Delta:* very little to no social life, no regular friends, unlikely to date; 'social interaction' consists mainly of being out in public but not interacting with anyone, except shopkeepers, etc.; many are socially inept nerds and geeks; usually made up of people with severe social anxiety, but not always
*Epsilon:* no social life, no friends, no girlfriend; rarely leaves the house; usually has severe social anxiety or other condition


----------



## razz (Jul 8, 2015)

So where does introversion vs extroversion fit in this weird classification ? That is a personality trait, not based on social standing, introverts don't care about it, extroverts do. What I've come across is that this alpha vs beta crap was invented by 'red pill' dating gurus who advocate a agressive dominance mindset (alpha) to guys who have problems with dating women (betas), if you don't you'll get 'friendzoned', or something along these lines. A lot of truth to this if you can stomach their strong anti-feminist mindset.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Ape in space said:


> However, having only alpha and beta is too simplistic. The system that I normally use has 5 levels (alpha, beta, gamma, delta, epsilon), as described below.


So where does the "strong, silent type" fit into your scheme? Dominant introverts (lone wolfs, bad boys, cowboys, melancholy recluses, costumed vigilantes, etc.), who dislike the company of other people and are often socially inept, are nevertheless very popular with women. In fact, they're almost MORE popular than extroverted "alpha" males, at least in fiction.


----------



## Veryweirdguy (Sep 4, 2012)

ljubo said:


> On the other hand, guys dont care if a woman have low self-esteem. Its unfair that we guys must have great self-esteem.
> 
> SA-guys have no hope.


I agree with you but girls can say as well:

"On the other hand, girls dont care if a guy is good-looking. Its unfair that we girls must have good looks

Ugly girls have no hope".

Guys Judge on looks, Girls judge on social status


----------



## Veryweirdguy (Sep 4, 2012)

truant said:


> So where does the "strong, silent type" fit into your scheme? Dominant introverts (lone wolfs, bad boys, cowboys, melancholy recluses, costumed vigilantes, etc.), who dislike the company of other people and are often socially inept, are nevertheless very popular with women. In fact, they're almost MORE popular than extroverted "alpha" males, at least in fiction.


"Dominant introverts" exist in movies but not in real life. :serious:

I've never saw one.

Bad boys often have many friends and are highly popular (edit and they are far from being socially inepts)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

im euler..seriously though categorizations and the words like alpha are internet jargon its not real. just like don juan and his novelas. its not based on reality but fantasy.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Veryweirdguy said:


> "Dominant introverts" exist in movies but not in real life. :serious:
> 
> I've never saw one.
> 
> Bad boys often have many friends and are highly popular (edit and they are far from being socially inepts)


The numerous dominant introverts I've fallen for over the years beg to differ. You can dislike being around people without being remotely afraid of them. Dominant introverts are extremely good at putting other people in their place. But they are uncommon.

And bad boys, just like regular folks, can be introverted or extroverted. I've met both kinds.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Just be secure in who you are...I know that sounds simple, but you would be surprised at how much that helps. You don't have to turn into someone else, just be okay with who you are. Obviously anxiety and and other issues can come into play like hygiene ect.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Veryweirdguy said:


> Girls judge on social status


Not true. They also jugde on looks. Nobody wants to be with a guy that is extremly ugly like me, even if i was rich and famous.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Stop thinking about all this crap and you'll have a much better life. It's the brainwashing of popular culture. TV movies and music have hypnotised you guys and turned you into meek sheep that live with these fabricated terms everyday.

If you classify yourself into any of these categories, you are a loser. Simple as that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The problem I see is people who value their worth on a GF and negate other aspects of their lives are simply digging themselves a hole since, as a result of their focus, they are more likely going to lack any real ambition or direction and that's a major turnoff to most woman (as you would expect). If you focus on your self improvement, hobbies, career etc and begin to succeed in those aspects of your life then you quickly realise just how much easier the dating scene is because a) you find you have a LOT more self confidence which is an attractive trait and b) people become drawn to you because you have your **** together and have direction in your life.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Staticnz said:


> Stop thinking about all this crap and you'll have a much better life. It's the brainwashing of popular culture. TV movies and music have hypnotised you guys and turned you into meek sheep that live with these fabricated terms everyday.
> 
> If you classify yourself into any of these categories, you are a loser. Simple as that.


I don't see how alpha hierarchies are any worse or less accurate than any of the other junk models people peddle. Introvert/extrovert, dominant/submissive, SA/"normie", winner/loser, high self-esteem/low self-esteem, mentally stable/mentally ill, etc. All equally inaccurate models of human nature. MBTI is just a more elaborate version of one of these, like taking all of these other, separate systems and combining them together into a single model.

The only difference, so far as I can see, is whether or not the model has any "respectability", and if it has any utility. Does anyone really think that "an extrovert is a person who is energized by being around other people"? That isn't science, it's mesmerism. But we throw the terms (introvert, extrovert) around as if they were true, even though they're just arbitrary ways of grouping people.

Alpha hierarchies are just another model which may or may not be useful. Personally, I think they're really limited, and can make people think about themselves in ways that are counterproductive, but social hierarchies of dominance and submission do exist in both human and animal societies so there's no reason we can't build a model that replicates that if it gives us more insight into human nature.

I think the problem comes from confusing the label with reality. It's fine for me to locate myself on Ape's scale as, say, a Delta, but it would be wrong for me to then get confused and think that I AM a Delta. There's no such thing as alphas/betas/etc. and you'll only limit yourself if you try to conform to the label you assign to yourself. But that's equally true of every other system we use to categorize people.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

truant said:


> So where does the "strong, silent type" fit into your scheme? Dominant introverts (lone wolfs, bad boys, cowboys, melancholy recluses, costumed vigilantes, etc.), who dislike the company of other people and are often socially inept, are nevertheless very popular with women. In fact, they're almost MORE popular than extroverted "alpha" males, at least in fiction.


The fact that they are very popular defines them as alpha males (that's the descriptive aspect). As for being socially inept, I suppose it is possible for them to be alpha males, but very unlikely. They would have to have some pretty spectacular other traits if they are that popular while sucking at socialising, and these types will be a minority among alphas. In any case, I've never seen such a creature. Most of the time, alphas will be very adept at social interaction.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

u forgot sigma


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

truant said:


> I don't see how alpha hierarchies are any worse or less accurate than any of the other junk models people peddle. Introvert/extrovert, dominant/submissive, SA/"normie", winner/loser, high self-esteem/low self-esteem, mentally stable/mentally ill, etc. All equally inaccurate models of human nature. MBTI is just a more elaborate version of one of these, like taking all of these other, separate systems and combining them together into a single model.


I think it is internet junk because it's just a pseudo scientific category based on insecurities and is completely inaccurate and misleading no matter what category you are in. You shoot yourself in the foot if you class yourself as any of these categories because you have to buy the concept that just 'be alpha' and you'll dominate in life, but it's all related to looks, materialism, attracting women, being like a male model...but not about being a good person, that cares for others.

It's like all these guys are trying to be like Patrick Bateman minus all the murdering and somehow this is good and desirable? They are made to be desperate by this.

There is something to be said for quiet confidence where you are secure in yourself, forgetting looks or money or success, you are happy with who you are and don't care about all the propaganda society relentlessly shoves down your throat.

No we have to aspire to be a physically attractive, vacuous hunky guy driving around in a Ferrari and having chicks hanging off him. Well I wouldn't care to hang with that guy. No interest in being around him, nor any interest whatsoever in being him. None.

If I had to hang around people like that I wouldn't the jealous I'd be annoyed and be like why are you so obsessed with materialism? So I flat out reflect the idea of alpha beta etc.

To me there's two categories: annoying douche. Good person. That's it.

PUA alpha white knight sjw etc. it's all brainwashing keeping you weak, fearful, desperate, shallow, longing and materialistic.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I mean it kind of is a form of oppression of others that bullies can use to damage self-esteem and create desperation, social envy, insecurity, angst, fosters self hatred. Just all around a negative bad scene I want no part of.


----------

